# Cómo iluminar con infrarrojos



## XPINGARDA (Jun 6, 2009)

Hola,
he desmontado una cámara digital y le he sustituido el filtro IR por un trozo de carrete de fotos. Tenía la idea de hacer una linterna de infrarrojos con unos emisores que tenia por casa, pero resulta que iluminan muy poco. Estoy buscando una buena forma de iluminar con infrarrojos, y he leido que con estos mismos emisores, podria proporcionarles pulsos a alta intensidad de forma que iluminan mucho sin llegar a quemarse (pero necesitaria más detalles acerca del montaje) .
¿Que me decíis?, ¿Cual es la mejor forma de iluminar con IR?

Un saludo y muchas gracias a todos


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

iluminan muy poco? como los viste?

o en la filmacion dices tu?

yo hice un circulos de led´s ir y me anduvo lo mas bien! lo que era multiplexado!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 6, 2009)

Lo que quiere es mandarle pulsos entonces al no ser constante la corriente, el led no se quema. Yo lo hice pero con pics, capaz que con un 555 se pueda hacer. Y si no compra leds ir comunes (5mm).


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

claro, un 555 y un 4017, una frecuencia algo "alta" y listo!


----------



## oscareev (Jun 7, 2009)

mira este link

http://r-luis.xbot.es/project/ir.html


----------



## XPINGARDA (Jun 7, 2009)

Los IR "normales" iluminan muy poco, vistos por la cámara modificada. Estoy hablando de que no se ve nada que esté a mas de 20 cm del Led. El proyecto de r-luis parece interesante, pero dice que el alcance es de unos 50 cm. 
El resultado que quisiera conseguir era algo que iluminara como un led de alta luminosidad, pero en IR.
¿Se conseguirá algo parecido a base de pulsos como comentais?

Muchas gracias


----------



## alexus (Jun 7, 2009)

ni idea entonces, porque no se si hay led´s de 10mm alto brillo infrarrojo!

pero las camaritas qeu he visto aca son led de 5mm!


----------



## aluxito (Jun 8, 2009)

hola ...yo tengo el mismo problema  ...logre ilumiar un  area  relativamente  pequeña( como de unos 3 metros cuadrados con un alcance de 4 mts)  con este circuito  

......

el circuito 2 es el que tenia un alcance ......pero se calienta mucho ..debido a eso cada resistencia es de 1W a diferencia del cirtuito 1 que son de 1/2 W ........ esto lo hice con unos leds de 5mm y alimentado por una bateria de telefono celular  el cual proporciona unos 3.7V y 900mAh.
esto lo probe con una videocamara sony con nightshot(Dcr-sr45)......

....entonces yo quiero hacer un circuito con un NE 555  para obtener mayor brillo de los leds mediante pulsos ,  ......segun el datasheet del led estos deben ser de 10uS...  








*entonces quisiera saber si alguien del foro pudiera ayudarme propocionarndo algun  esquema para producir esos pulsos a una corriente que menciona el datasheet para el correcto funcionamiento del LED sin dañarlo..
... se los agradeceria mucho!!!!!!!*





*asi ...tambien ....estoy interesado en el proyecto de r-luis ...pero no pude acceder a el ....si alguien pudiera postearlo ...se lo agradeceria mucho *


----------



## aluxito (Jun 17, 2009)

hola con este circuito logre enviarle pulsos de 9.7 uS a mi  led infrarrojo  con y con una frecuencia de 80Hz..... R1 quedo en 10k y R2 en 4k  , R3 39 ohms y C1 en 1uF y con un C.I NE555 trabajando como oscilador.....





ahora mi pregunta es ....sabiendo que  el C.I NE555 su correinte maxima de salida es de 200ma y 1.7v menos que la fuente .......*.que transistor y resistencia para aumentar el amperaje que necesitaria para alimentar mi led de 500 ma  a 1.5v??????????*
*
espero que me puedan ayudar ....les dejo el diagrama para que vean:*




[/size]


----------



## alexus (Jun 17, 2009)

1.7 menos que la fuente?

un bd139 va de sobra!


----------



## neofox33 (May 31, 2010)

y si quisiera controlar mas potencia? digamos con led de mucho mas consumo como pongo 2 tip 41C ???

Saludos.-


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Jul 6, 2014)

Hola a todos, bueno en esta oportunidad venia con una duda que recientemente me he enterado de ciertos detalles del infrarrojo, busque un poco sobre aquello en internet, pero no pille, quizas por que no se con que nombre buscarlo :S

bueno mi duda es sobre las diferentes longitudes de onda de los LEDS infrarrojo, no hace mucho yo siempre me preguntaba por que es que se ven rojos los LEDS de las camaras de seguridad, si supuestamente son invisibles a nuestros ojos, pero luego pude ver que se debia a las distintas longitudes de onda que el infrarrojo tiene, por ejemplo se ve rojo cuando su longitud de onda es de 850nm aproximadamente, y es invisible al ojo humano completamente con una longitud de onda de mas o menos 940nm ... cierto? o me equivoco? si es asi, entonces si yo quisiera armar una "linterna infrarroja", eso mismo una linterna con leds infrarrojos cuales leds seria lo correcto que yo le coloque? los de 940nm? ya que son totalmente invisibles?...cual ilumina mejor en la noche?(no me refiero a verlo directamente con mis ojos, sino a travez de una camara modificada para ver solamente infrarrojos) donde podria conseguir ese tipo de leds o con que nombres los buscaria?


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 6, 2014)

Pues cualquier LED infrarrojo te serviria, la unica diferencia seri que uno podriass verlos cuando estan prendidos por la noche y los otros no (940nm). En cualquier casa de electronica venden, cualquiera sea su longitud de onda para tu aplicación con camara CCD te sirve.


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Jul 6, 2014)

pero supongo que tambien alguna diferencia en la iluminacion, la idea es que no se note en la noche la linterna por un ojo humano, como dije antes supongo que si debe haber diferencia como la iluminacion viendolo con la camara no? es decir, que quizas los de 850nm iluminen mejor..


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 7, 2014)

Eso de que iluine mejor es discutible, hay que ver como definis "iluminar mejor". Si no quieres que se vea nada el encendido de la linterna de noche, pues tendras que probar con los led que consigas y ver si los ves de noche prendido. Supongo que para la camara que sea de 850 o 940 nm no va a haber cambio significativo, pero con probar no perdes nada.


----------

